
Serverless Aurora (MySQL) Announced at Amazon ReInvent - rmason
https://serverless.com/blog/ultimate-list-serverless-announcements-reinvent/#serverless-aurora-coming-soon
======
Lord_Zero
Really looking forward to checking this out.

